# Lubro-moly MOS2 anti-friction



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just bought a can on MOS2 antifriction at napa ($4.50),it suppose to help with oil and fuel comsuption, and good for turbo car, I have a GLI 2.0T , so I hope this help to my engine to continue run in good shape, I read good reviews about this aditive, such as better quiet engine, smoth engine and stuff like that,

has anyone used this before? any advice or suggestions?


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Skip. More of any one additive isn't better. Mos2 isn't a soluble form of moly anyway.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ZuluB602 said:


> I just bought a can on MOS2 antifriction at napa ($4.50),it suppose to help with oil and fuel comsuption, and good for turbo car, I have a GLI 2.0T , so I hope this help to my engine to continue run in good shape, I read good reviews about this aditive, such as better quiet engine, smoth engine and stuff like that,
> 
> has anyone used this before? any advice or suggestions?


BITOG mos2 technical reviews

Read that and decide for yourself.

Who knows? Might be something good for the cam follower wear.


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

I used it on my last oil change on my GTI. I honestly haven't been able to tell any differences, I used half a can during my oil change (150ml).


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

The idea being what? That oil formulators don't know about moly or what?

How is more moly better once you have a functional amount?

Plenty of top-flite oils have zero moly, like German Syntec.

I guess it would improve German Syntec too, even with all the builder approvals.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*yawn*



Super Hans said:


> The idea being what? That oil formulators don't know about moly or what?
> 
> How is more moly better once you have a functional amount?
> 
> ...


bzzt


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*banned*



Super Hans said:


> The idea being what? That oil formulators don't know about moly or what?
> 
> How is more moly better once you have a functional amount?
> 
> ...


as audisportA4, turbo tiguan, etc.. nobody is as right as you in your opinion, soup!


----------



## wellssd (Jun 2, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a 5L jug of the Lubro Moly Mos2 Leichtauf 10w-40 for my 1990 GLI 2.0 16v. I am using RP 20w-50 currently and want to change to Mos2 for the winter. Northeast winters (-5* -60*) mainly short trips, but a lot of winter highway driving to go skiing. 

Has anyone tried it and have any comments?? For an old 2.0 16v 300k? new belts and seals though.
I know the MoS2 is a really good additive like zinc and phosphorous. I would like to hear people's reviews.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

If you want a high-additive oil, Mobil 1 High-Miles is custom-made for Euro engines.

Look at all that boron!
Overbase Calcium, oh noes!









Anyone who pours some old can of slop into an oil this good deserves to have their car torched. 

Moly, Zink and especially Magnesium are OLD style additives. Also the adds are supposed to mixed in ratios, not random amounts of different additives.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*yawn*



Super Hans said:


> If you want a high-additive oil, Mobil 1 High-Miles is custom-made for Euro engines.
> 
> Look at all that boron!
> Overbase Calcium, oh noes!
> ...


bzzt


----------



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

*MOS2*

Well, I used 1 can on my last oil changed, and my engine feels a little bit smother, uum> I'm gonna use it every 20K or so


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

ZuluB602 said:


> Well, I used 1 can on my last oil changed, and my engine feels a little bit smother, uum> I'm gonna use it every 20K or so


Don't be alarmed if your oil looks very dark after using it. In my experience, the additive almost turned the oil a dark green color for the duration of the oil change interval. I ran it a full 5000 miles and then changed the oil just like I normally would.


----------



## SAJ1.8t (Dec 15, 2008)

i've been using the mos2 in my 1.8t somewhat regularly and i commute on the highway daily. in my last oil change i neglected to use the mos2 and i just added some about 1500 miles into the life of the oil and i noticed a huge difference. The engine is smoother on the highway and my few economy slightly increased, and the boost curve feels quite lovely.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

lol


----------

